# Shift Knob Replacement - Possible or Not?



## Ford.aus (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey there!

So I've searched through the forums about this thing and I keep seeing yes and no. I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze LS and I would like to remove and replace the shift knob. According to others, they've managed to accomplish it and others they're stuck with a spinning knob or just can't get it to budge. 

So with this particular car, is it a pressure fit or does it have the set screws? 

Thanks for your time folks and have a good one!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

GM changed the design of the shift knob on the inside for the 2011 models to the newer models if I remember that right. The 2012's are pressure fit. There are shifter knobs available for the automatics, but a limited design for the manual transmissions.


----------



## Ford.aus (Mar 24, 2014)

So basically I have the pressure fit, right?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ford.aus said:


> So basically I have the pressure fit, right?


Yes..more than likely =]. Is yours an automatic or manual?


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> GM changed the design of the shift knob on the inside for the 2011 models to the newer models if I remember that right. The 2012's are pressure fit. There are shifter knobs available for the automatics, but a limited design for the manual transmissions.


The knob on my '12 manual Eco is a threaded knob.


----------



## Ford.aus (Mar 24, 2014)

Its a manual. Thanks for the speedy reply btw... Well that's a bummer. My first customization idea is a no go. But that's ok though.:blush:


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> The knob on my '12 manual Eco is a threaded knob.


It was changed around Nov 2011, so 2012's built prior to Nov have a screw on type.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ford.aus said:


> Its a manual. Thanks for the speedy reply btw... Well that's a bummer. My first customization idea is a no go. But that's ok though.:blush:


No problem. I have the manual too in my eco. How well do u like the manual? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

